# Hintergrundmusik



## Sandy_hh (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte auf meiner neuen HP Hintergrundmusik einbinden die durchläuft und nicht bei jeder aufgerufenen Seite wieder von vorne anfängt.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen*liebfrag*
Gruß Sandy


----------



## da_Dj (10. Dezember 2003)

In einen anderen Frame packen, der nicht verändert wird. Oder arbeitest da ohne Frames?


----------



## Sandy_hh (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich arbeite ohne Frames :-( denn ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich da keine ahnung habe :-( ich bin leider noch new comer auf diesem gebiet!

LG Sandy


----------



## Michael Och (10. Dezember 2003)

Also ich denke mal ohne Frames ist es nicht möglich...
Angenommen du würdest dich überwinden auf Frames zu benützen würde dir dieser Code weiter helfen:


```
<bgsound src="PfadZuDeinemLied" loop="-1">
```

bei loop="x" kann auch z.B. 1, 2, 3 oder so stehen, -1 steht dafür das es sich immer wieder wiederholt.

Gruss kingax


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe bei einer Kundenseite (Musikband) ein Popupfenster mit meinem mp3player eingebaut. So kann man weiter surfen und das kleine Popupfenster sorgt für musik.

Ansonsten muss ich mich den anderen anschließen. Sobald eine einzelne Seite neu geladen wird, fängt die Musik von vorne an.


----------



## da_Dj (11. Dezember 2003)

Wenn aber schon Frames nicht so gern genommen werden, da noch Anfängerin, dann glaub ich 'n pop_up am besten noch mit Java(Script) ist eher noch ein Schritt weiter in die Falsche Richtung. ausserdem kannst den Frame auch prozentual bei 1% oder so lassen, dann Border usw. weg und er fällt niemanden so auf =)


----------



## Peter Bönnen (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hoffe nur für die User, dass es sich nicht um irgendein unerträgliches MIDI Gedudel handelt . Generell zu Hintergrundmusik: Setze sie nur ein, wenn es thematisch zu der Seite passt und die Musik auch einen gewissen inhaltlichen Wert hat. So z.B. bei einer Musikseite. Ansonsten ist Musik auf Webseiten eigentlich eher eine negative Erfahrung für den Besucher.

Peter


----------

